# Best GameCube games?



## Lukar (May 5, 2009)

I'm wanting to go a bit _back_ in time this Summer, in terms of games... I'm planning on buying a bunch of GameCube games sometime soon. However, I'm a bit confused as to what I should get. I've already chosen the ones below (I've played them all atleast once, and like them), but what else should I get?

- Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness
- Sonic Mega Collection
- Sonic Gems Collection
- Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
- (POSSIBLY) Gauntlet: Dark Legacy

EDIT: Hehe, it'd probably help if I said what types of games I like. ^^' Here are my favorite genres:

- Shooters (Metroid Prime, Halo, Call of Duty)
- RPGs (Final Fantasy, Paper Mario, Pokemon)
- Tactical RPGs (FF Tactics)
- Action/Adventure
- Puzzle (Tetris, Planet/Pokemon Puzzle League, Hexic)
- Music/Rhythm (Donkey Konga, Guitar Hero, Karaoke Revolution)

Also, I can't buy rated M games. Oh, and please don't suggest the Metroid Prime games- I'm waiting for the Wii releases of them.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 5, 2009)

Oh yes Lukar, youll find that XD Gale of Darkness is a rather challenging game.  With the proper equipment it is tradeable with FireRed even.  However you must be a true Pokemon Fan to enjoy it thoroughly.  But Im guessing youll like it anyways.
The others I skimmed through and they are fine and dandy, but as I have a collection of GameCube Games of my own, I have some good titles to give to you.

Wind Waker: The Legend of Zelda
A hard game to find maybe, Wind Waker is for those who can sail patiently across the Great Sea, in a cartoony cel shaded world.  Youll fight monsters, solve classic puzzles, piece the Triforce together and at the end youll fight an epic battle with Ganondorf, a classic formula of swashbuckling, adventure and seafaring shenanigans that hasnt been seen in the Wii games quite as well or as much these days.

Another good title would be Spyro: A Heros Tail

Often described as a horrific menace to the Spyro Games, it too is cast in a cartoonish light as you(as Spyro) charge and flame your way across the world, saving the Dragon Realms from the dark plight of Reds Dark Gems.  

As a third and final game recommendation I would recommend to you:

Twilight Princess: I personally belive the GameCube game was better, as it was the one originally intended for GameCube.  Wonderous graphics, interesting storyline, the only drawback to the game is despite its alleged longevity in keeping players enmtertained, is its immense shortness.  Youll be having so much fun exploring, warping and ripping the throats out of Poes youll be at the top of Hyrule Castle before you know it and wondering what happened.


----------



## pheonix (May 5, 2009)

Megaman anniversary collection (1-8)
Extreme G III
TLO Zelda, Masters Quest
Paper Mario The thousand year door
SSBM
TLO Zelda, Twilight Princess
Resident evil 4
Mario Cart Double Dash
Phantasy Star Episodes I & II

I'll list more tomorrow when I have access to my gamecube as I can't remember all the games I have.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2009)

Super Smash Bros. Melee is a must have, no matter what you're into.
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker, without a doubt. 
Tales of Symphonia, pretty much the best RPG on the GameCube. 
Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance is a pretty good Tactical RPG, however it doesn't appeal to a whole lot of people.

Those are my favorites. >_>


----------



## pheonix (May 5, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Super Smash Bros. Melee is a must have, no matter what you're into.
> *The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker*, without a doubt.
> Tales of Symphonia, pretty much the best RPG on the GameCube.
> *Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance* is a pretty good Tactical RPG, however it doesn't appeal to a whole lot of people.



Fuck I forgot those 2 but how'd I forget wind waker?!?! I'm a disgrace.


----------



## Lukar (May 5, 2009)

Thanks guys! =D Here are some I'm considering now:

- TLoZ: TWW
- TLoZ: TP
- Paper Mario 2
- Super Smash Bros. Melee (Eh, I kinda like Brawl more, but it's still fun)
- Phantasy Star: Episodes I and II
- Tales of Symphonia
- Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance

That's alot of games. xD I'll have to choose the best out of them now, lol. I'd say I'll atleast buy Gale of Darkness, Sonic Mega Collection, Symphonia, and Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door.

EDIT: Oh, hot damn. Forgot to mention I'll probably also get Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles. Good game, although it's a bit lonely without atleast one other person to play with, lol.


----------



## TwilightV (May 5, 2009)

Skies Of Arcadia Legends (Awesome RPG)
One Piece: Grand Adventure (Ignore the voices and enjoy the game dammit!)

And a lot of the of the games already mentioned.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2009)

Lukar said:


> EDIT: Oh, hot damn. Forgot to mention I'll probably also get Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles. Good game, although it's a bit lonely without atleast one other person to play with, lol.


If you don't have another person to play with, or if you don't have two GBAs and cables, don't even think about getting it. Totally not worth playing alone.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 5, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Another good title would be Spyro: A Heros Tail
> 
> Often described as a horrific menace to the Spyro Games, it too is cast in a cartoonish light as you(as Spyro) charge and flame your way across the world, saving the Dragon Realms from the dark plight of Reds Dark Gems.



Geez, I thought I was the only one that thought AHT was actually good :3

ANother game is Need For Speed: Most Wanted. I love racing games...especially when being chased by the 5-0 XD


----------



## Ruko (May 5, 2009)

I don't think Pikmin 2 has been mentioned, but I think Nintendo is going to do a NPC! for that game sometime in the future.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 5, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Tales of Symphonia


More like, Tales of Clichesnia. :V


----------



## Lukar (May 5, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> Skies Of Arcadia Legends (Awesome RPG)
> One Piece: Grand Adventure (Ignore the voices and enjoy the game dammit!)
> 
> And a lot of the of the games already mentioned.



Skies of Arcadia... Heard alot of good things about it. *Adds* As for One Piece, I don't like it much anymore. Sorry.



SirRob said:


> If you don't have another person to play with, or if you don't have two GBAs and cables, don't even think about getting it. Totally not worth playing alone.



Eh, I used to have it before a few of my friends bought it. I still thought it was good.



Ruko said:


> I don't think Pikmin 2 has been mentioned, but I think Nintendo is going to do a NPC! for that game sometime in the future.



Yeah, I think they are... Not sure.



Perverted Impact said:


> More like, Tales of Clichesnia. :V



Alright, let's not let this turn into another "zomg dis tales game's better than the others" thread and so forth.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 5, 2009)

Also, Luigi's Mansion.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 5, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Skies of Arcadia... Heard alot of good things about it.



It's good, but I got stuck at the "Find Two Landmarks" part and finally gave up (even had a guide and still couldn't find the second landmark!)


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 5, 2009)

Luigis Mansion utilized a rather unorthodox element in gameplays: fear.  

You would be given a sword or a weapon in any game and then youd be okay for the rest of the game.  However Luigis Unorthodox Movement coupled with his weapon choice of a Vaacuum cleaner and flashlight make that game a definite hard one to master.  I never made it past the Big Boo Statue.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Alright, let's not let this turn into another "zomg dis tales game's better than the others" thread and so forth.


I don't think Perverted Impact ever had any intention of calling a Tales game good.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 5, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Luigis Mansion utilized a rather unorthodox element in gameplays: fear.



Eternal Darkness tried to take that to the next level, but to me, it failed. ED was overrated, and was rather boring. Playing through once was fine, but to have to go through it three times just to get a boring "special" ending wasn't worth it. I was so disgusted, I took the game and traded it in right after I beat it, and haven't touched it since.


----------



## X (May 5, 2009)

top 25 gamecube games of all time:

the top 3 from that list:

3: super smash bros melee

2: resident evil 4

1: metroid prime


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 5, 2009)

X said:


> top 25 gamecube games of all time:
> 
> the top 3 from that list:
> 
> ...



lulz, using an IGN list...


----------



## X (May 5, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> lulz, using an IGN list...



whats wrong with IGN? (obviously missing something )
______________________________________________________

anyway, here is another top 10 list from another site.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 5, 2009)

X said:


> whats wrong with IGN? (obviously missing something )



I feel IGN is rather pro-M$ and anti-Nintendo...

My top three GC games:
3. Mario Kart: Double Dash
2. Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
1. Super Smash Brothers Melee (this game is why I had four controllers, even though I was the only one that played the GC, as I liked having the Fatal Fourway matches in Tourney Mode)


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 5, 2009)

Oh well they failed because it became apparent to you that that was what they were trying to use on you.  Usually fear comes not in the guise of some ghoul or the naked skeleton of human mortality, but instead of some dark and unknown abode where nothing has been there to tell.  When you try to make fear you fail at it.  When you instinctively make a game harder and darker, (emphasis on harder) you naturally scare a few players.

I would personally say that Wind Waker is fun.  After all you can go through it twice and still enjoy it, as it has a couple of different things that happnes second time around.


----------



## Twylyght (May 5, 2009)

SSBM
Resident Evil 0, 1 (remake), and 4
Eternal Darkness- I let my characters go insane just to see what tricks the game will throw at me lol
Gladius- Gladiator rpg lol.  it's not too bad
Metroid Prime 1 and 2
Legend of Zelda: Windwaker and Twilight Princess


----------



## pheonix (May 5, 2009)

P.N.3 (Product Number 3) This game was pretty fucking awesome to me, it passed the time well. It has a hot chick in a futuristic suit that shoots awesomeness. ^_^


----------



## Twylyght (May 5, 2009)

Did anyone play Killer7?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 5, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I don't think Perverted Impact ever had any intention of calling a Tales game good.


 Alright, Tales of Eternia, Destiny, Destiny 2, Rebirth and Hearts are not Tales games.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Alright, Tales of Eternia, Destiny, Destiny 2, Rebirth and Hearts are not Tales games.


3D's not your thing, eh?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 5, 2009)

SirRob said:


> 3D's not your thing, eh?


 I'm just not into characters who are just two blobs of plain looking colours.


----------



## iceprincess7d (May 5, 2009)

Game cube favorites: 
Paper Mario and the thousand year door 
Zelda windwaker
Sphinx and the cursed Mummy 
Luigi's Mansion 
Super smash bros melee 
Soul calibur 2
Zoids battle legends 
Resident evil 4 
Amazing island 
Billy Hatcher 
Prince of persia sands of time 
...and a few more (but not going to post them all)


----------



## Ruko (May 5, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I feel IGN is rather pro-M$ and anti-Nintendo...



You fanboys... 
:|


My top 3 gamecube games are:

3) Timesplitters 2
2) Super Smash Bros.: Melee
1) Resident Evil 4


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I'm just not into characters who are just two blobs of plain looking colours.


Yes, characters that are just a few pixels are much better.


----------



## Laze (May 6, 2009)

Twylyght said:


> Did anyone play Killer7?



I did. And still do. I was going to recommend it myself but the original poster wasn't looking for M rated games so I was going to keep hush. Whenever anyone asks for a Cube title I always mention that.

How about Viewtiful Joe?


----------



## Twylyght (May 6, 2009)

I've played that one.  That one was pretty good.   I like the style of it.  I wish I had picked up Killer7 when I had the chance tho.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 6, 2009)

Ruko said:


> You fanboys...
> :|
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not a Nintendo fanboy, I like both Nintendo and Sony. M$ just doesn't have enough exclusive games that appeal to me.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2009)

Tales of Symphonia...that is the best RPG ever made on the Gamecube D:


----------



## Lukar (May 6, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Also, Luigi's Mansion.



LOL yes. My friend has that game. I loooooove it.



Ty Vulpine said:


> Eternal Darkness tried to take that to the next level, but to me, it failed. ED was overrated, and was rather boring. Playing through once was fine, but to have to go through it three times just to get a boring "special" ending wasn't worth it. I was so disgusted, I took the game and traded it in right after I beat it, and haven't touched it since.



Wasn't that the game where there was a fake "all memory card data deleted" scene or something?



Ty Vulpine said:


> I feel IGN is rather pro-M$ and anti-Nintendo...
> 
> My top three GC games:
> 3. Mario Kart: Double Dash
> ...



Eh, I'd rather get Mario Kart Wii. I like it a bit more.



pheonix said:


> P.N.3 (Product Number 3) This game was pretty fucking awesome to me, it passed the time well. It has a hot chick in a futuristic suit that shoots awesomeness. ^_^



xD I think I saw a bunch of ads for that in Nintendo Power a long time ago, lol.


----------



## MattyK (May 6, 2009)

Star Wars: Clone Wars IMO.
Ohh yeah and Sonic Adventure 2 Battle :3


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2009)

I have Resident Evil 4 on PS2 because I like the controller more.  :O


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 6, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Yes, characters that are just a few pixels are much better.


 I was talking about the artwork.


----------



## Ruko (May 6, 2009)

> I'm not a Nintendo fanboy, I like both Nintendo and Sony. M$ just doesn't have enough exclusive games that appeal to me.



I never said you were a Nintendo fanboy. The rest of your post speaks for its self.


----------



## Krazoa (May 6, 2009)

Starfox Adventures ^^ is good and it is only for Gamecube as well =3

Sonic Adventure Battle 2


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (May 6, 2009)

Resident Evil 4 (any title with "Resident Evil" in title)
Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
Star Fox Assult
Metroid Prime (2 is good too but I think I like 1 moar)
Sonic Mega Collection


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 6, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I'm not a Nintendo fanboy, I like both Nintendo and Sony. M$ just doesn't have enough exclusive games that appeal to me.


 What?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (May 6, 2009)

Pikmin 

also alot others:
SSBM
Luigi's Mansion
Wind Waker
Starfox Assault + Adventures
Mario Party 6 (the best part in the series imo)
Paper Mario: TTYD
DK Jungle Beat (I spent months with playing this)
Tales of Symphonia
Super Mario Sunshine (WHY HAS NOBODY NAMED THIS ONE YET?!)

uuuh...

F-Zero GX, maybe


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I was talking about the artwork.


So you like those games for stuff that's not even actually in the game?


----------



## Surgat (May 6, 2009)

Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem 
Ikaruga
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess 
RE4
Metroid Prime (1 and 2)
F-Zero GX


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 6, 2009)

SirRob said:


> So you like those games for stuff that's not even actually in the game?


No, I hate Fujishima's idea of colouring.


----------



## pheonix (May 6, 2009)

Lukar said:


> xD I think I saw a bunch of ads for that in Nintendo Power a long time ago, lol.



I learned about it when I bought viewtiful joe and it had a trailer for it. It looked badass so I got it. The gameplay is pretty awesome and trying to get enough points to get the most powerful suit is a bitch and a half. If you get it tell me how you like it. ^_^


----------



## Beta Link (May 6, 2009)

Let's see...

Melee
TLoZ: Wind Waker
TLoZ: Twilight Princess
StarFox Adventures
StarFox Assault
F-Zero GX
Luigi's Mansion
Sonic Mega Collection
Pkmin 1 and 2
Soulcalibur II
Metroid Prime
PokÃ©mon XD: Gale of Darkness
RE4


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> No, I hate Fujishima's idea of colouring.


Yeah, I see what you mean. It's not bad though, by any means. Also, that's not a very good reason to dislike a game, especially since you never actually see the art ingame. x_x

...I'm going way off topic here.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 6, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?



Wot?


----------



## Kero (May 6, 2009)

Only took three posts for my favorite to be posted.

Phantasy Star Online: Episode I&II


----------



## pheonix (May 6, 2009)

Kero said:


> Only took three posts for my favorite to be posted.
> 
> Phantasy Star Online: Episode I&II



That's because I'm the shizzles.

I still got my save file on my memory card, trying to get all the yellow (special) weapons. I got the delsabors arm and shield.  powerful combo.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 6, 2009)

Baten Kaitos Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean. To me that is the best game there is on Gamecube. It's not a re-hash of an old series, has a story-line full of awesome twists and turns, and a beautiful score....the music is to die for. Also the battle-system is really interesting, challenging, but at the same time really really fun.

The voice audio thing is not all that good so you may want to just turn the voices off.


----------



## Lukar (May 6, 2009)

Alright... I've made a giant list of games mentioned (And not mentioned) so far to choose from. Games in bold are ones I'm positively thinking about getting.

- *Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness*
- *Sonic Mega Collection*
- *Sonic Gems Collection*
- *Sonic Adventure 2 Battle*
- *The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker*
- *The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess*
- *The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Adventure*
- *Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles*
- *Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door*
- Super Smash Bros. Melee
- Phantasy Star Online Episodes I and II
- *Phantasy Star Online Episode III: C.A.R.D. Revolution*
- *Tales of Symphonia*
- *Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance*
- *Skies of Arcadia Legends*
- Luigi's Mansion
- *P.N.03*
- Billy Hatcher and the Giant Egg
- Viewtiful Joe
- *Star Fox Adventures*
- Star Fox Assault
- *Super Mario Sunshine*
- F-Zero GX
- *Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean*
- Baten Kaitos Origins
- *Scaler*

Of course, I'm DEFINITELY not going to get that many games all at once... Maybe pick out the top ten or so, then pick out the top five, and go with those. Actually, maybe the top three... About $30 will go towards a controller and memory card, lol.

EDIT: Oh, wow. Just noticed I have 1,004 posts. xD


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 6, 2009)

If you're into B-movie type games, Scaler is good.


----------



## Lukar (May 6, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> If you're into B-movie type games, Scaler is good.



Ooh, I like playing as a human-gone-lizard. I'll definitely look into it.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

Your definitely going to have a time getting some of rthe Old Legend of Zelda games, as they are rare and hard to find.  It took me half a decade or longer to get all the games together.

That is also about 300 dollars worth in games.  Youd best either be very rich or very choosy about what you really want.


----------



## Lukar (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Your definitely going to have a time getting some of rthe Old Legend of Zelda games, as they are rare and hard to find.  It took me half a decade or longer to get all the games together.
> 
> That is also about 300 dollars worth in games.  Youd best either be very rich or very choosy about what you really want.



Actually, I know alot of stores around here that sell the GCN Zelda games (Well, except for Ocarina of Time/Master Quest, and to a certain extent, Collector's Edition) for low-ish prices.

xD Lol, yeah. Again, I'm only gonna choose between 3 and 5 games in the end.


----------



## pheonix (May 6, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Ooh, me likey playing as a human-gone-lizard. *Definitely maybe.*



That combination of words hurts my brain. >.<


----------



## Lukar (May 6, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That combination of words hurts my brain. >.<



Eh, sorry 'bout that. *Fixes*


----------



## pheonix (May 6, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Eh, sorry 'bout that. *Fixes*



Thank you. *hugs*


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 6, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Alright... I've made a giant list of games mentioned (And not mentioned) so far to choose from. Games in bold are ones I'm positively thinking about getting.
> 
> - *Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness*
> - *Sonic Mega Collection*
> ...



Scaler was Fun...reminds me of what Sonic should have been went brought to the next plat-form but not a copy of Sonic at the same time.


----------



## Lukar (May 6, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Thank you. *hugs*



Yay! First and only hug of the day. ^^ Thanks!



Trpdwarf said:


> Scaler was Fun...reminds me of what Sonic should have been went brought to the next plat-form but not a copy of Sonic at the same time.



If it's THAT good, then I NEED to check it out, lol.


----------



## Kirbizard (May 6, 2009)

Lukar said:


> - *The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker*
> - *The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess*
> - *The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Adventure*
> - *Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door*
> ...


I'd defiantly suggest these games, some of the others in that list, such as Baten Kaitos or Tales of Symphonia I've not played, so I can't really compare them. <(>_>)>
Viewtiful Joe is the black horse of the list, I got it because it was a couple of quid not actually expecting the VFX effects to be so ground breaking. I was wrong. Best bargain ever. :V



Lukar said:


> - *Scaler*


I thought they'd cancelled that game. I remember reading about it, but I could never find it in the shops. I NEED TO CHECK GAMESTATION STORES ALL OVER AGAIN. D:


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 7, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> I thought they'd cancelled that game. I remember reading about it, but I could never find it in the shops. I NEED TO CHECK GAMESTATION STORES ALL OVER AGAIN. D:



Try eBay or Amazon or Gamestop.


----------



## Lukar (May 7, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> I'd defiantly suggest these games, some of the others in that list, such as Baten Kaitos or Tales of Symphonia I've not played, so I can't really compare them. <(>_>)>
> Viewtiful Joe is the black horse of the list, I got it because it was a couple of quid not actually expecting the VFX effects to be so ground breaking. I was wrong. Best bargain ever. :V
> 
> 
> I thought they'd cancelled that game. I remember reading about it, but I could never find it in the shops. I NEED TO CHECK GAMESTATION STORES ALL OVER AGAIN. D:



xD I like Viewtiful Joe too. But I'm probably just gonna borrow it from one of my friends sometime, so I probably won't get it.

Lolno. Scaler came out, like, five years ago almost. xD


----------



## Ruko (May 7, 2009)

All this talk about Scaler, I went and added it to my queue on Goozex.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 7, 2009)

Scaler was released for Gamecube and PS2.

Hmm...let me youtube game-play:

Here we go, spoiler free: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h28qyjUObpc

Also Baten Kaitos Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean intro:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HMczCElPaI

This is one of favorite RPG's along with Xenosaga, Legends of Dragon, and FF10 and I consider it better than any Final Fantasy game out there. Now Legends of Dragoon was good, but BKEWLO is an absolute gem for Gamecube...Origins though the second one? Not as good.

Must get...I must get a Gamecube since i sold my Wii....so I can play it again.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 7, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Also Baten Kaitos Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean intro:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HMczCElPaI


I really wanted to get this game, but they sold out :C


> This is one of favorite RPG's along with Xenosaga, Legends of Dragon, and FF10 and *I consider it better than any Final Fantasy game out there.*


No... D: You don't really mean that, do you.


> Now Legends of Dragoon was good, but BKEWLO is an absolute gem for Gamecube...Origins though the second one? Not as good.


I believe it flopped, but LoD was a great game, to bad I didn't finish it ^_^'


> Must get...I must get a Gamecube since i sold my Wii....so I can play it again.


I haves one still, u want it =3


----------



## Lukar (May 7, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Scaler was released for Gamecube and PS2.
> 
> Hmm...let me youtube game-play:
> 
> ...



SJHFSJKBFHJWB. I am ABSOLUTELY getting Scaler now that I've actually seen it in action.

Baten Kaitos looks pretty good, lol.

Why not just get a 'Cube memory card and controller?


----------



## Kirbizard (May 7, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Scaler was released for Gamecube and PS2.
> 
> Hmm...let me youtube game-play:
> 
> Here we go, spoiler free: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h28qyjUObpc



I am totally getting that now. Even if I have to scour eBay, I hate eBay. c:


----------



## Krazoa (May 8, 2009)

I also like digimon rumble arena 2 ^^ the only problem is i wanna find it so that i can buy and lay it =3 

I use fighting games to take my anger out on the other character that i am fighting


----------



## Lukar (May 8, 2009)

Krazoa said:


> I also like digimon rumble arena 2 ^^ the only problem is i wanna find it so that i can buy and lay it =3
> 
> I use fighting games to take my anger out on the other character that i am fighting



I liked the original Rumble Arena for the PS1 (I felt like God when I found the code to unlock Omnimon. xD I was 9 or so.), so I might get it.


----------



## pheonix (May 8, 2009)

A little late for it but I've heard that Phantasy Star Online Episode III: C.A.R.D. Revolution was pretty bad, though I've personally never played it before. My friend did and said that he regretted buying it but to each there own I guess.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 8, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> I am totally getting that now. Even if I have to scour eBay, I hate eBay. c:



GameStop should have it.

EDIT: Just checked, and you can buy it online for just $4.99 plus S/H.


----------



## Lukar (May 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> A little late for it but I've heard that Phantasy Star Online Episode III: C.A.R.D. Revolution was pretty bad, though I've personally never played it before. My friend did and said that he regretted buying it but to each there own I guess.



Lol, I've seen a few vids of it. It looks pretty good, imo. I like card-based games, lol.


----------



## pheonix (May 8, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Lol, I've seen a few vids of it. It looks pretty good, imo. I like card-based games, lol.



Tell me how the gameplay is if you get it, I'd like a second opinion.


----------



## Lukar (May 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Tell me how the gameplay is if you get it, I'd like a second opinion.



Lol, sure. =3


----------



## Kirbizard (May 8, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> GameStop should have it.
> 
> EDIT: Just checked, and you can buy it online for just $4.99 plus S/H.


Cheers, but GameStop seem to dislike us British though, regrettably. eBay has quite a few PAL XBox copies, which sounds okay.
It's one of many, many rare games, you can never find them in abundance. *cuddles Ty for trying to help* :>


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 9, 2009)

Ark said:


> I really wanted to get this game, but they sold out :C
> 
> No... D: You don't really mean that, do you.
> 
> ...



Look on ebay...or keep rechecking any store that sells used games, or does trades.

Also, I believe the reason LoD flopped is because it was released at the same time as Final Fantasy 7. But later on it became a good hit because people went back and saw this game, bought it and went "wooooaah...how did I miss this?"

Yes I did mean that. The only FF games that I have played that really did have an good story line, in my opinion is 9 and 10. 7 was okay but I hated how fucking emo Cloud was through-out half the game before he finally realized he had to face up to who he is....

Final Fantasy 9 had a main character who was perky and happy go lucky...a big change from the slow of emo main characters that Final Fantasy had offered up. It has to me a better bad-guy who was not all "Mother! Mother!"

Final Fantasy 10 had a deep story line, very complex, and it pulls you in. It also had an awesome score. However BKEWLO is a huge break from any Final Fantasy RPG and as much I love 10 and 9 I have to hand it to the creators that this BKEWLO is better. The story line is better. It takes more twists and turns. The game-play/battle system is more engaging. The music is nice too. It's a more better rounded game. It is a must have or must play. All the way to the end...do you know I cried at the end because...I didn't want the game to end. I wanted it to go on, it was so fun.

Then when Origins came out...I was disappointed. They tried to revamp the battle system and in my opinion they failed.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 9, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Look on ebay...or keep rechecking any store that sells used games, or does trades.
> 
> Also, I believe the reason LoD flopped is because it was released at the same time as Final Fantasy 7. But later on it became a good hit because people went back and saw this game, bought it and went "wooooaah...how did I miss this?"
> 
> ...


I love FFIX, first Final Fantasy I was introduced back when I was kid. Since then FFIX is my all time favorite till this day, just wish Square would remake it. 

Now FFX was breath taking, even though I didn't take a liking to Tidus. The story, graphics, interesting characters, and voice acting were amazing. Every time I watch the make out scene, and the final good-bye (when Tidus wraps his arms around Yuna, and walks through her) makes me choke up every time. Ever since these great games, Square has been really throwing out shit. Though the remakes of FFIII, and FFIV are a real great start to rejuvenate the series' name (just wish they make the titles on the PS3 :C).

Now I never played Baiten Katos, but it sounds rad by your standards. So I'll end up getting it on Ebay, like I did with ToL =3 

Speaking of great games on the gamecube, I believe ToS took the crown for this IMHO. Every aspect of the game was amazing, and it lasted pretty long (which I love in my RPG's) :3


----------



## slydude851 (May 10, 2009)

How in the world can you possibly forget Super Mario Sunshine?????? Or maybe even some Legend of Zelda games????????????????!?????????????? I have Super Mario Sunshine and The Legend of Zelda Wind Waker.  I suggest getting Twilight Princess, but its best for Wii


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 10, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Alright... I've made a giant list of games mentioned (And not mentioned) so far to choose from. Games in bold are ones I'm positively thinking about getting.
> 
> - *Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness*
> - *Sonic Mega Collection*
> ...





slydude851 said:


> How in the world can you possibly forget Super Mario Sunshine?????? Or maybe even some Legend of Zelda games????????????????!?????????????? I have Super Mario Sunshine and The Legend of Zelda Wind Waker.  I suggest getting Twilight Princess, but its best for Wii



They were already listed.


----------



## Envy (May 17, 2009)

*Lost Kingdoms 2*. It's an incredibly unique quasi-RPG real-time card battle.... Thing. But it's really unique, very good, and interesting. It's fairly cheap, too

*Gotcha Force*. This kinda reminds me of that old game Virtua On, except all your robots are mini. It's a very 3D team fighter with hundreds of different playable robots. The voice acting seems to be done by actual kids, and it hilariously bad to the point of being amazing.
*
Geist* This game was severely underrated. The first thing you should know going in is that it's not an FPS. It's a game in first person where you have a gun sometimes, but it's mainly a point and click adventure with occasional FPS elements. The blending of the two is rather unique, and it's a very intresting concept (you play as a ghost.) I would highly reccomend at least trying it.


----------



## Alex0902 (May 17, 2009)

Mortal Kombat Deception all the way


----------



## Kaamos (May 17, 2009)

Extreme-G III
XGRA
Metroid Prime
Soul Calibur II
Twilight Princess. 
I haven't played Wind Waker yet, but that would probably be put on here.


----------



## pheonix (May 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> *Extreme-G III*
> XGRA
> Metroid Prime
> Soul Calibur II
> ...



It's not even close to as good as the first or second. They made the controls to retarded and took all the weapons off the tracks, not cool man. It's challenging though.


----------



## Teracat (May 17, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Tell me how the gameplay is if you get it, I'd like a second opinion.



If you don't mind me cutting in, I found the game very enjoyable. The battle system was surprisingly fun, even if the story battles did tend to get a little repetitive after a while. Considering how it's probably selling for $10-15 now, I'd say it's worth it.


Also, while it's probably been said, Killer7. Good luck finding it though.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 18, 2009)

SirRob said:


> The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker, without a doubt.
> Tales of Symphonia, pretty much the best RPG on the GameCube.
> Those are my favorites. >_>



Seconded.

Also, check out Baten Kaitos and Baten Kaitos Origins. They're awesome games.... once the voice acting is looked past.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 18, 2009)

- Metroid Prime I and II
- SSB Melee
- Luigi's Mansion
- The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 18, 2009)

Resident Evil 4 all the way for me.

BANG!!!


----------



## Wreth (May 18, 2009)

Metal arms:Glitch in the System. Most underated game i have ever played. It's an awesome game.


----------



## Zaraxia (May 18, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> - Metroid Prime I and II
> *- SSB Melee
> - Luigi's Mansion
> - The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker*



This, theres nothing more for me to say d:


----------



## pheonix (May 18, 2009)

Both the Megaman anniversary collections are good Megaman 1-8 and Megaman X-X6. Good times.


----------

